# help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

i am looking to buy a 4.2 a6 i know its not the smartest thing to do with gas prices being what they are. but i think the thing is so sexy, i need to know what to watch out for because they are a bit pricey still but well worth it to me. so what are the good and bad about this car and is their any reason other than the fueling issue.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (edot)*

The 4.2 is a beautiful car with gorgeous 'hips' ( wider body than the 2.7T, 2.8 & 3.0's).
The engine is a very solid platform, and very reliable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't go wrong with it. The only shortcoming is, if you want to mod it for more HP down the road, you are very limited. No big deal if that is not in your plan.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (5speed6)*

thanks


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (edot)*

i f-ing love that car. just to let you know.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Pros: V8 linear performance and smoothness (think Autobahn cruiser). Door blades (which can be added to a "narrow-body" A6 if you like) and wider wheel flares provide more agressive look. 
Cons: It's not a 2.7 (said the 2.7 owner!). Gas mileage not as good. Not available in a stick. No "kick-in-the-pants-fun" as you get with the boost coming on in a 2.7.
That said, I really think the car chooses the person. Drive both the 2.7 and the 4.2 and see which you prefer.
Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

thanks


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*

I just bought one. Awesome machine man!


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

i think the widebody of the 4.2 is a huge pro...but you can get it with the 2.7T S-line. less maintaining the 4.2 though. if you buy a 2.7 and a turbo blows...done. many many dollars gone. but the squeel of two turbos..mm mm good. and the tunability and said "kick in the ass" feeling you get in the 2.7 is fun. if i were to chose i would have a tough time though...but i would end up with the S-line...simply for the stick. if thats not important i would go with the 4.2.
my next car will be a 2.7T S-line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

The wide body is NOT offered with the 2.7T S-line. The only exterior changes were some special badging and the RS6 spoiler. It's a great ride (and one I'd love to own), but it's not a 4.2 body style. It was also not offered with a stick (at least not in the US).


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

no? i always thought it looked wider...well that sucks. could the six-speed from the S4 be swapped in there for the tiptronic?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

No way in the world it would be worth it. If you like the looks of the S-line, getting a standard 2.7T to look like it is easy. I have an RS6 spoiler on the other side of the room which I'll be adding. Short the badges (not a big deal to find on eBay if you really want), that pretty much eliminates the difference between and S-line and the standard 2.7. 
With one notable exception... The extra 15 HP. The most basic chipping mod out there will easily give you an extra 35-50 additional HP so that's easily taken care of.
Bottom line: If you want a C5 A6 in a six-speed, buy one. You can then add spoilers, HP, etc. at will. That's what I'm doing!


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

but i thought we said the 4.2 doesnt come in stick? i would have to decide which would be more important...the widebody 4.2...or the stick...hmmm...the stick. how much is is to fabricate the widebody??


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Correct. If you want a manual transmission, you cannot have the 4.2. If you're performance oriented, that means the 2.7T.
Side note: The 2.7T in a stick offers quicker acceleration than any stock C5 A6 -- even the S-line (which was only offered in a tip). 0-60 in 6.0 sec vs. 6.4 for the '04 2.7T S-line (the second quickest).


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_even the S-line (which was only offered in a tip). 

...my life is over...


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Take heart. There's a 2.7T in a manual out there for you somewhere. Good luck.
So... All kidding aside, what's your thinking at this point.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (edot)*

change my mind looking onto a 330i bimmer


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (edot)*


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (threethirteen)*

The 4.2 is AUTO only but you can put a 6 speed in there with a bit of work


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (TooLowForNYC)*

So how is the maintenance with the 4.2?, gas mileage?. I'm seriously considering one for the family vs the 540. This will be the wife's car so a quattro is a must and family car. I'm kinda hesitant on getting a 2.7T after owning an 01 1.8T Jetta


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (omllenado)*

Maintenance will probably be on a par with what you're used to with the 540. Maybe a little bit more given the heavy use of advanced electronics in the Audi.
If you're asking about gas mileage, you may want to rethink the 4.2. It likes to drink. The 2.7T offers better mileage without a compromise in performance. 
What issues did you have with the 1.8T? That's a pretty tried and true engine.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: help: pros and con on the 4.2 v8 (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

1.8Ts are ok untill you start modding. I believe you need to pay if you want to play and start modding a performance car. Right now shes on stock turbo + chip and I intend to keep it that was coz she's my daily driver.
I'm just hesitant on another turbo car after replacing 2 ko3s and 1 ko4 on the 1.8T and an engine last year. Unless I don't have to remove the engine to replace the turbos on the 2.7T.
I know I should not be asking for gas mileage if I want a v8 but how bad is it vs a 2.7 and a 3.0?. 
here's my daily driver... just added oem euro vw hids and oem vw navi


----------

